# VOIP > Software Reviews >  Speech recognition for Asterisk is here!

## dti

[quote]Dear Asterisk Enthusiast, 

Have you ever thought about adding speech recognition to your Asterisk

----------


## dti

Θα μπορούσε ν΄αγοραστεί από το Σύλλογο το εν λόγω kit και αν είναι εφικτό από κάποιους γνώστες να χρησιμοποιηθεί στην ανάπτυξη διαφόρων εφαρμογών π.χ. τηλεφωνικός κατάλογος με αναγνώριση φωνής; 

Δηλαδή παίρνει κάποιος ένα voip του Συλλόγου π.χ 33903 και αφού ακούσει το welcome μήνυμα μπαίνει στο menu, λέει "τηλεφωνικός κατάλογος" και αμέσως μετά εκφωνεί το nickname όποιου θέλει να μιλήσει από το awmn ΧΩΡΙΣ να χρειάζεται να θυμάται 5ψήφιους ή εξαψήφιους αριθμούς κλπ. 
Σε περίπτωση που αναγνωριστεί επιτυχώς το nickname ελέγχεται αν είναι registered σε κάποιον sip server οπότε συνδέεται απευθείας μαζί του. Αν δεν είναι registered ακούγεται το σχετικό μήνυμα.
Αν δεν αναγνωριστεί το nickname ακούγεται το σχετικό μήνυμα και προτρέπεται να ξαναπροσπαθήσει να εκφωνήσει και πάλι το nickname. 

Το παραπάνω σενάριο το έχω δοκιμάσει ως χρήστης σε 2-3 περιπτώσεις τηλεφωνικών καταλόγων εταιριών και μπορώ να πω οτι εντυπωσιάστηκα. Σίγουρα πάντως δεν έπαιζαν με asterisk, λογισμικό αναγνώρισης φωνής της nuance χρησιμοποιούσαν σε συνδυασμό με κάποια εξειδικευμένα "λεξικά" ελληνικής γλώσσας...

----------

